

Mythbusting The WSJ's Stats About Pro Bloggers - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/wsj-pro-blogger-stats-2009-4

======
ig1
The number of professional bloggers is based upon that technorati survey
(based upon 1300 technorati users) where 2% of users said that blogging was a
primary source of income for them. So basically 26 technorati users have been
scaled up to half-a-million pro-bloggers.

------
knightinblue
_the $75K average is skewed by a handful of outlier successes, but the great
majority of bloggers who get 100,000 uniques/month earn more like $22,000.
Here, the median is far more relevant than the average_

Absolutely true

